# Battery gauge



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’m running this one on my build. I wanted it for my trolling motor battery to determine when I need to shut it down, and I like the fact that it has a switch to turn off the monitor and the 12v/usb sockets.

https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Sea-Systems-Mini-Voltmeter/dp/B074FH81GQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1547262425&sr=8-4&keywords=blue+sea+battery+monitor&th=1

You will have to know what voltage means 50% capacity as it doesn’t have the green, yellow, red, indicators, but it is more accurate. You can also buy the battery gauge by itself.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Be sure to keep all connections clean. Would not hurt to take aloose , sand terminals and connections Coat w Petroleum jelly every so often. They glaze over quicker than you think. Good luck


----------

